# Old Rolex



## harrison (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

a friend has inherited this gold Rolex watch. We are trying to identify it, maybe someone can help. I ( think) I have attached 3 photos via Dropbox to help. The case is 30mm dia. presumably a ladies watch, 9 ct gold strap. The model, date and any comments about it would be of interest,

regards

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k2yn0ozwz481875/AADkVoRDSKJeo_R7bigZ2flOa/Rolex


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Harrison.

Like the look of the Rolex, but can't quite read any numbers. The Rolex experts will be along soon, so some numbers from the case and movement would help them enormously. Enjoy your time here. We can't give valuations though as Mel will probably explain later.

Mike


----------



## harrison (Aug 19, 2013)

thanks Mike, I can't see numbers on the movement, the photos show lots of stuff on the back ( Dennison 12325 and 401948) and 948 on the watch body, but they are presumably Dennison numbers,

regards

ps I'm not a new member but haven't posted for ages


----------



## harrison (Aug 19, 2013)

The back has a Birmingham ' B' assay date probably 1951, the OldeTimers site has a 30mm centre sweep watch (with different dial figures) as a Rolex 3468, can anyone add anything?

regards


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a sweet old watch. At 30 mm from that era it is almost certainly a man's watch. can you find a serial number anywhere. Also I am loving the bracelet. Is it solid gold as well? Would love to see the whole bracelet.



harrison said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> a friend has inherited this gold Rolex watch. We are trying to identify it, maybe someone can help. I ( think) I have attached 3 photos via Dropbox to help. The case is 30mm dia. presumably a ladies watch, 9 ct gold strap. The model, date and any comments about it would be of interest,
> 
> ...


----------



## harrison (Aug 19, 2013)

we've not made much progress identifying this watch, maybe only a few were made by someone importing a few Rolex movements and dial and getting Dennison to make a few gold cases?

The bracelet is very nice in 9ct gold weighing about 25gms, probably over Â£200 worth of gold. It is adjustable to 3 lengths but still a bit big for my rather girlie wrist (170mm) date stamped Birmingham M for 1961, 10 years after the watch case was made, probably fitted when the original strap wore out.

see photo of strap/bracelet

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6xr0gkj7r1c2v2f/Rolexstrap.JPG?dl=0


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi harrison, the bracelet shows simularities in the clasp mechanism and general construction to the 18ct bracelet on a omega i have just purchased.if you can check out the first letters of the hallmark, these are the makers mark,if its JG&S its made by john goode and sons of birmingham,cheers..gresemonk


----------



## harrison (Aug 19, 2013)

the bracelet is stamped C&E , M , 375 , and the Birminham anchor,

regards


----------

